

Obama to Cut FHA Mortgage Insurance Premiums to Boost Homeownership - forrest_t
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-07/obama-said-to-announce-cut-in-fha-mortgage-insurance-premiums.html

======
amalag
Mortgage brokers have told me the FHA is no longer worth it. You can get a
conventional loan with 5% down, FHA loans require 3% down but their mortgage
insurance premiums are currently too high.

